# Is this Duracraft Bandsaw worth saving?



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

I got it for free, but it needs new tires. I have a large bandsaw, so I don't really need this. It needs new tires.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Three wheel bandsaws are hard on blades. More so than double wheels.

But, and a big but, I've got 2 and I keep a resaw blade in the big one and a small thin blade in the small one. If I want to cut tight circles then It would require changing the blade, and I'm able to do it on the small bandsaw.

It doesn't eat much in your shop, so an additional tool for small cuts could be an ideal use.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Hmmm. Karson. That is an interesting idea. My problem is space is really tight. I guess I could give restoring a try and if I don't use it, sell it.
Wonder if I can get it to track. Now I need to find tires….


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Is it just the Urathane tires that need replacing? What size are the wheels.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

I will have to go out and check it out Monday.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Since it was free - I'd hang on to it and keep an 1/8th or 1/4" blade on there for small stuff as Karson suggests…


----------



## dialtoneplus (Dec 6, 2007)

Not really the same, but I have both a larger 14" Rikon for re-sawing and an old Sears 12" band saw that I have had for over 15 years. I keep a 1/8" or 1/4" blade in the Sears just for smaller stuff and it works just fine. if you can find room, replace the tires and keep it.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I'd keep it "just in case"


----------



## Schreck (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello I have one that I use if you do wish to get rid of it I will give you a few bucks for it. I could use some parts off of it. Bill S.


----------



## Schreck (Apr 12, 2011)

That is if you still have it after 1181 days. Bill S.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^laughing with you, Schreck!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

I do. Where are you?


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

gizmodyne - I am new to this Forum, but I have been searching high and low for any information pertaining to the same Duracraft Bandsaw that you have. Did you decide to keep yours? Did you find any source for parts? I found tires, but I have a cracked wheel and cannot seem to find a replacement. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Tires are easy to find. A band saw isn't. Restore that band saw and check how it goes. Tires are available at bandsawparts.com. I recommend you to use urethane tires than rubber tires.


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Surfside - perhaps you misread my posting. I said that I already found the tires. One of the wheels is cracked, so the blade will not stay on. Since the wheel is plastic, it isn't surprising that it is cracked. The wheel is 5.75 inches in diameter, and 1 inch wide. Any idea where I might find a wheel?

Thanks!


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

*chieferic*, I'll have to check around, but there was a local guy selling one for about $50 or 75… I can't remember. It may be good for parts, but I think it was fully functional. Your best bet may be checking eBay or craigslist for those saws as I see them pop up every few weeks.

Also, don't worry about *surfside*. He/she is a bot that just posts up links to random sites all the time or has little one liner compliments and comments.


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Doss - Thanks for checking! Trust me I have been all over the web and the sites you suggested. This saw was manufactured in the late 80's, so it has had a good life. I'd sure like to extend it by a few more years if possible. Everything else on it works perfectly.

Thanks again!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

That looks an awful lot like the little 3 wheel Delta I have.
Wonder if that saw was marketed under more than one brand.
Happens all the time today; not sure about 1980s though.
If it was, that would open up more sources for parts.
I see the little Deltas all the time on Craig's list for $25 to $50 bucks,
Don't think I paid more than $69 for mine when it was new.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

take a close look at mine, from sears. Those "tires" came from "Dirt Devil" sweeper belts. Just had to get the right size. bouth the saw used, for $90, a LONG time ago. Side panel is in the shop…...somewhere.









I like running the saw this way. I can keep an eye on the blade better. I can also, someday, use an air nozzle and clean it out. Just made a few totes for some planes, out of Black Walnut. been a nice little saw. I have a very narrow blade running right now, do a lot of "scroll" work with it. I like it better than that Delta in the background.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

I hated the one I had like that Bandito, bodyslammed it awhile ago and threw it under a bench.You guys are welcome to the parts that are good. cheif if you want a wheel let me know.Bandit I think the cover is still alive lol.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

Also Bandit ,I have only seen 1 other pic of a guys shop that had more shavings than you do on your floor.EPIC.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I do a LOT of handplaning out there. Another "EPIC" look?









This was after tapering four legs. That old #6 Bailey does throw out some shavings.

The only down side to the OP's bandsaw? Finding the right sized blades for it. I had that trouble with an old B&D one, two wheeler. It got trashed, and i bought the Craftsman/Emerson saw. Tires dry-rotted, couldn't find a replacement. look at those Dirt devil belts….hmmmm, even the price was right. been on there now for seven years, or so. Blade is a 1/8" "scroll' blade. tennsioning is by sound, I listen for the right "note" as I tap on the blade, while i crank the knob down. makes a nice "Bing" when it is right.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

If you are tight on shop space like I am, then I'd sell it.


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

bhog - I would very much appreciate it if you want to get rid of one or all of the wheels. The measurement is 5.75 inches in diameter, and the width of the wheel is 1 inch. If yours is the same and you are willing to part with them, that would be great! LJ does not allow me to send any messages yet because I am a new member, but I think you can message me and I can reply with my address if that works for you.

Thanks much!


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

bandit571 - yours looks similar, but it appears that the wheels on yours are slightly larger than mine.

Thanks!


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

crank49 - if the measurements are the same, and I knew the Delta Model number, I might be able to order just the wheels from Delta… The measurements are 5.75 inches in diameter and 1 inch wide.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, I misread your post. My bad. Regarding on wheel replacements, try the site I mentioned to you. They might have the size of wheel you need. Worth a try.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

Crap ,I forgot to check back in ,and didnt realize you had a low post count.Was waiting on a pm.Will run out there right now and let you know in a couple mins.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok these ones are 6" diameter 1" thick at the hub (?) and 9/16 thick where the blade rests.


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Brandon,

Thanks for checking, but they are too big! My quest continues…


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Try bandsawparts.com. Type wheels on the search tab on the website. I don't know if there are available 5.75" diameter wheels but it's worth a try.


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Surfside - Will do. Thanks!


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

No luck with bandsawparts.com. They don't answer the phone so I can't even speak to anyone. That's what I call customer service… Not!


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Really? Well, in my experience with them, they gave the best customer service ever! I don't know what happened with your call. Try this direct no. 201-450-9805. You'll be directed to Shane. I guess he's one of the supervisors.And he's pretty knowledgeable. He was the person I talked to when I made my order.


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Surfside - Thanks for the direct number! Shane picked up after only a couple rings. He is checking with the shop, but did not have anything listed under the Brand Duracraft and the Model Number. I am keeping my fingers crossed that they can come up with something.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, Shane's a really good man and he's working with a company that gives customer service it's top priority. Wait for a couple of minutes and he'll surely call back with something for you. I hope you get it this time so you can run your saw and start cutting woods!


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Shane got back to me eventually, but was unable to find anything close. All of the wheels they have are much larger. He gave me a couple other places to call, so I will give that a shot. Still haven't given up. I wish I could get a hold of "gizmodyne" to see if he still has his Duracraft or if he ever found any parts.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Have you tried the vintage machinery site? It is a forum site that covers mostly of vintage machines and parts. 
Here: www.owwm.org

Hope you can find your quest.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd keep it and put a scroll saw blade on it.


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Surfside - No luck on the OWWM, but thanks for the tip. I also called the folks that Shane recommended, and a few others that they recommended. Still no luck. :*(


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I can feel you. Don't worry, I'll try my best to help you find what you need.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

A friend of mine from thepatriotwoodworker.com told me that you can try looking some duracraft parts on sears. He mentioned that Duracraft made some craftsman band saws before. Maybe you can find something there.


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Surfside - The problem is that I need a part number (there is nothing on the wheel), or the corresponding model number of the craftsman saw that uses the same size wheel. I have gone through many of the craftsman diagrams trying to determine if any of them use the same wheel. No luck with that yet either. I may be at the "buy a new band saw" stage…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

If you have access to a lathe, turn a new wheel. It will already be "balanced" once it is off the lathe. Maybe a plywood one, or even an MDF , or MDO wheel? You can then drill for the bearings. If you need a groove for the tires to sit in, turn that as well, on the lathe. Paint them black, and use the saw….


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

If you have access to a lathe, turn a new wheel. - *bandit*

That's a pretty good idea. Or, if he has a router with a pattern bit, he could use the other wheel to make a template and cut out a new one from plywood or hardwood. Or, use a circle cutting jig to do the same.


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Bandit571 - That's a great idea, but I have never touched a lathe in my life.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Do you have a friend with a lathe???


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes, but I hate to bother. Everyone seems to be working on their own projects. No biggie. If I don't find a replacement soon, I will shop for a new saw. I am just frustrated at myself because I already purchased tires for this one and they cannot be returned, and I hate throwing good money after bad.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Or, if he has a router with a pattern bit, he could use the other wheel to make a template and cut out a new one from plywood or hardwood. Or, use a circle cutting jig to do the same. - *Doss*

??? Will that work?

Also, the seller on craigslist near here with that bandsaw pulled his ad.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Now, that's the problem. Let's just hope someone will popup and tell you he got what you need.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I have the wheels!!!! Is it the drivewheel or the other two that you need? I can't find the drivewheel, but you can have the other two wheels. One of them has a tire still, but it's not in great shape. The other has no tire. Without the tire,the diameter is 5 5/8", and with the tire it's 5 7/8" so it sounds like what you need. They are yours if you want them, just let me know where to send them. I should still have the drivewheel around if I look hard enough. I removed it to add a wooden wheel that I made because I'm making it into a honing wheel.


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Dale, thanks so much! You are the MAN! I sent you a PM with my address!


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

This is what I was talking about! The other day I mentioned about hoping that someone would pop and say, "I have the wheels". And Dale popped up today! Your so lucky Eric!


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes, I am so thankful to all of you who have helped me in my quest, and especially Dale for coming through for me. I was about ready to give up. It looks like Dale is retired Army too, so it's no wonder he's willing to help out a fellow Vet!

I hope that I can help someone out on here like he did me!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

bro's helpin bro's …. powerful stuff


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

You got that right!


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow! This might be a little out of the topic but let me have my question for you both. How does it feel to have served the country?


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, I can only speak for myself, but I am extremely proud of my service. I did 21 years on active duty and have still been serving as an Army civilian for another 12 years so far. The time away from home is tough on family and relationships, but somebody has to do it. I had a few hardship tours and a combat tour during Desert Storm. I feel sorry for the troops that are on active duty now and doing multiple tours in Afghanistan, Iraq, and other such hell-holes around the world. The Army, and all the branches of service have changed quite a bit since I joined in 1979, but there are still a lot of good, patriotic, intelligent, hard working folks protecting our rights and freedom.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I am as patriotic as you are. And I'm doing it in my own little ways. The country should be proud of you guys!


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Very glad to hear that! My guess is that the vast majority of the folks on here are too!


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Vets like you have a lot of time doing some woodwork. Why woodworking?


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, I spend a lot of time reloading and shooting competition Trap too, but woodworking seems to be theraputic and one is only limited by their imagination.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree with your definition for woodworking, definitely!


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Surfside I guess I'll answer your question from post #56 first. It feels good to have served. Looking back, I guess I joined out of patriotism under Reagan, you know, the "evil empire" USSR and all. I stayed in for me I guess, because I liked it and then later for my family even though I then was in some assignments that I didn't like here and there. Now that I've had a few different jobs outside the Army and have been away for awhile, I realize how much stress I was under then and how many hours I put in and how much of my life centered around the Army, but I just didn't know any better, because it was all I knew. Eric is right, it's rougher for those in now. I left just over four years ago and some of the guys I was there with have spent half of that time in Afghanistan since then.

Anyway, on to the wheels. I am a terrible packrat, apparently even worse than I realized. I was cleaning out my basement shop a few weeks ago and decided to really clean up and throw away a lot of junk that I didn't need anymore. Those wheels had been laying there for a couple years since I remove them from the saw, so I decided to throw them away with all the other junk. About a week later, I saw this post and didn't have the heart to tell Eric that I just threw some wheels away that were just what he needed. Then, yesterday, I was in the basement and what did I see in a box? Well, the wheels of course, along with a few other things that I thought I had decided to throw away. Some deep-rooted packrat part of my brain had overidden the conscience part of my brain apparently and made me save the wheels.

No charge for them of course since they were supposed to be trash, plus I got the saw for free. I was going to get a larger floor model saw from someone that had advertised it cheap on CL. I talked to her, she gave me directions to her house and I drove almost an hour to get there only to find out she just sold it. She said she thought the guy who showed up was the same one she talked to on the phone. As sort of a consolation, she gave me that old benchtop saw for free. Shortly after that, I bought a new bandsaw, so I really felt no need to restore the old one, but I liked that it had the speed control and didn't want to throw away a good motor so I decided to make a sharpener out of it. Someday, I might even finish it, hahaha.


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Dale - It's funny, but I was kind of bummed yesterday and told my wife that I guess I would have to give up on trying to find the wheels. She knows I hate to give up on anything. And then I got your message and it made my day! Sometimes it's the little thing in life that make it bearable. Now instead of having to buy a new saw, I can buy some other cool stuff for my shop. I am looking at a pocket hole jig and dado bits/blades. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Obviously, life in the army isn't easy. I have dreamt of it a couple of years back with my fresh legs. But didn't have the guts to follow that dream. I salute you guys for the services and sacrifices you rendered for the country. Anyways, I think you've made another heroic act for Eric, Dave! You just saved him from spending a few bucks. I remember a famous line from action movies, "Never leave a man behind!".


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

I had a 3 wheeler that I picked up at a flea market and wasn't worth much so I had some 1/2" sanding belts made and it worked great for sanding in hard to reach places on my scrollwork.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Kepy, now you tell me about the sander after I mailed the wheels. I want my wheels back Eric. Just kidding of course.


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Whew, thanks! You had me sweating there for a minute. Of course they are yours, so if you want them back, so be it. I promise if the Saw goes Tango Uniform, I will send them back to you.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

What are other parts that you need to complete the saw?


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Mine is complete once I get the new wheels installed and put the new tires on them.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

So you already have those new tires with you? You're one lucky guy Eric.


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Yep, that's why I didn't want to have to get rid of the saw.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Man, you owe us some pics and updates once you get it running.


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Sure, I will post some after I get a chance to actually use it.


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Dale - The wheels were waiting for me yesterday when I got home from work. The first thing I did was install them. Actually, all three wheels on mine are identical, as I guess yours were too. There is some minor cracking around the bushings on all of them, but due to the age and them being made from plastic, that is to be expected. I guess that may be a reason they don't make this design any more. Anyway, thanks again! You are the MAN!


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey, Eric! What happened to the saw? The last thing you mentioned is that you installed the wheels you got from Dale. Is it running now?


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

I have the wheel on, but I need to adjust tension and alignment before I can safely cut anything. There's no manual, so I am trying to find one online or just wing it.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

What's the brand of your saw?


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Duracraft is the brand. The model is 20412. I have found several references on the web, but none of them seem to be legitimate downloads.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I tried bandsawmanuals.com but there's no available manual for a duracraft brand.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

With the three wheeler I have, I hand spin the blade to make sure it stays centered. There should be a knob on top, this is the tightening adjustment. I tighten my my down while tapping the blade with my finger. About like tuning a guitar. It will go from a dull thrubbing sound to a musical note. Stop at the note.

Flip the power switch on, and right back off. Watch the blade, and note where it stays. Do it a few times, just to be sure. Does it wander forward, or back? On my saw,there is a bolt located near the top wheels bearing/axle. I usually tighten or loosen this bolt. It is to adjust the tracking. Again, note which way the blade track during the on/off cycle. Try tightening the bolt, and note which way it moves the blade. When evrything stays centered on the wheels, close it up, and try a cut. Take it from there…


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuideArticle.aspx?id=34055

- The link is a video that might help you setup your saw.


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Bandit - That is pretty much the approach I plan on taking. Thanks! I wasn't sure of the proper sequence of events, and I wasn't sure how tight is too tight. I certainly don't want the blade to com flying off.


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Surfside - I will check out the video link. Thanks!


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Surfside - Yep, that was a very helpful video. Pretty much enforced what Bandit said. Thanks!


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

No problem!


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

That's great news Eric, I'm glad they made it to you safely. I sent them by the extremely cheap option, which was a fifth of the cost of the first shipping option the woman at the post office offered. She also offered shipping confirmation and insurance which I declined. Just over two days from NY to AZ is awesome for such a cheap shipping option. Anyway, I hope they work out for you.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Dale, how much did you pay for the shipping?


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Surfside, it was only $5.70 for 15.1 ounces. For that price, from 11am Saturday until Monday afternoon really is a great deal when you consider it was almost all the way across the country.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Great deal!


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Well Folks, I got the wheels from Dale put on and installed the new tires. I think I have it properly tuned up and ready to cut some wood.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I love that story about Bhog smashing a bandsaw. I beat a Delta tabletop tablesaw with a pick axe. I also dropped my current tablesaw out of my truck by accident. Didn't flinch (ancient blue JET).


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Eric, your duracraft bench saw is looking great with the wheels you got from Dale! Time for some sawdust, Eric!


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Yep, I plan on getting it dirty this weekend, but the good thing is that I have an industrial compressor in the man cave and a nice shop vac so I try to clean everything up before I put it away.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Good for you! BTW, what blades are you using?


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Hmmm, I'm not sure how to tell. It came with the saw and seems to be in good shape. I did not see any markings on the blade.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Most blades that goes with a newly purchased saw are worth to be thrown away. Manufacturer's send their saws with the worst quality of blades. Well, not all of them is doing the same.


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Due to the age of the saw, I am relatively certain that the blade is not the original one, but it is the blade that was on the saw when I got it a few months ago.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Must be a blade from a local manufacturer.


----------



## valveman (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a BBS-412 Duracraft. I've had it more than 30 years, and I love it. the 12-inch throat is hard to beat and I don't thnk anyone else has that. It's great when you are cutting, for example, a 2 ft. x 4 ft. plastic light panel long ways, down the middle. Anything less than a 12" throat won't cut it.

I need bands for the pulley, and a drive belt. anyone know where to get those? 
Thanks
Valveman


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Valveman, If you are referring to what they call the "tires", I found them easily on EBay. Just search for bandsaw tires. I got the urethane ones and they seem to work well.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I got my tires from this aftermarket replacement band saw parts supplier online: bandsawparts.com. They have both rubber and urethane tires. And I prefer urethane.


----------



## coreyk67 (Aug 6, 2013)

I just picked the Duracraft 20412 bandsaw last night off Craigs list for dirt cheap… did anyone ever find out more info on where parts could be attained?

Anyone ever figure out if it was sold or marketed under a different name?

Thanks
Corey


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

coreyk67,

I might be able to save you some time and trouble since I did all of the research about a year ago. Fortunately for me, a fine American (Dale Manning), saw my similar post on here and was able to help me out with a used wheel. THANKS Dale! However, through my research, I found it impossible to find any factory or aftermarket parts available anywhere, but you can find the "tires" for them on Ebay. For the age of the saw, and considering the wheels are merely plastic, it's amazing that they lasted this long. If it helps any, I found a relatively inexpensive ($125) scroll saw from Craftsman at Sears that works well for small fine cuts.

Sorry that I could not provide better news, but perhaps I saved you some time.


----------



## Rimas (Jan 10, 2015)

I just picked one of these up today, same model number, except the brand on the saw is "Sterling." $30 - can't lose! What size blade does it use? I found an image of the saw online that had 57.5" written on it.. is this correct?

Thanks!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, this is an old thread. Started way back in 2007


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

It's ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE !


----------



## Rimas (Jan 10, 2015)

Hard to find info about these saws!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

First of all. Start a new thread with your specific question. If there's an old blade on it just cut it, lay it out and measure it.


----------



## Rimas (Jan 10, 2015)

There's no old blade, and this is the only thread about these saws on the internet … it's better to start here I think than with a new thread. Then all the information will be compiled for the next guy who buys one of these saws ..

Anyway, after I make 5 posts, I can just message one of the members who owns one of these saws :-D


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I still had my old blade hanging in my garage. It's 57 inches.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

One word: string. OK, that was three words, but ….......


----------



## Rimas (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks Dale!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

ERRBUDDY likes bein meen on dis thread


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's a calculator you can use to determine the blade length. Works for belts too.

http://vintagemachinery.org/math/beltlength.aspx

http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-tools/power/figuring-bandsaw-blade-length/

http://www.allbandsawblades.com/blade_length.htm


----------



## frankster (Mar 4, 2015)

I've also got this same saw, had it for a few years. One of my tenants left it in a garage. Seems to be in good shape, all wheels etc. look good. As soon as I put pressure on the blade it jumps off the wheels. I've tried adjusting the tracking and tension with no real good results. I've been looking for a manual with no luck. This is the only thread on the net about this saw! Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mossyoak1101 (Sep 14, 2016)

I recently got this same saw at a yard sale for $5. It needs a little bit of work, but the only thing i am struggling with figuring out is the blade guides.

chieferic.
If you don't mind and have the time, could you take a few close up pics of the blade guides, and the insides of the saw. I really struggling to find info on this saw. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you,
Brendan


----------



## chieferic (Aug 9, 2012)

Brendan,

I wish I could help, but after years of messing with it, I finally gave up and took it to the dump. I spent money and time, but realized it was a lost cause. I ended up buying a new Craftsman jig saw from Sears. You are probably better of taking the $5 loss… JMHO


----------



## EasyInstructions (Dec 28, 2016)

This is from the Instruction Manual. Maybe someone could use it. I broke part number 59 Table runnion. Yeah good luck with that.


----------



## Ladaca (Feb 10, 2020)

Hello fellow saw dust makers. Does anyone have a manual for the Duracraft bench bandsaw? I am having problems keeping the blade on the tires. Seems to be way out of alignment.

I have a slightly older model (mfg date 1984), model BBS 412. Looks exactly like the model 20412.

Thank you in advance

Dan


----------



## LarryGap (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi Ladaca

It seems only EasyInstructions has the manual but unfortunately, he only posted a picture that is not readable. To your problem I have seen a youtube video that mentions the "tilt" adjustment of the 2nd wheel. It is a small screw located on the axle of 2nd wheel. You may want to give it a try.

I recently got hold of a Duracrafts 20412 and in the process of restoring it. One thing I seem not able to figure out, and really appreciate if you guys can throw in some light, is how to attach the drive wheel properly. In my case it seems there are some wrong parts around the axle being used by previous owner and whenever I tight up the reverse thread nut, the axle gets pull a bit too much and starts to make some grinding sound.


> This is from the Instruction Manual. Maybe someone could use it. I broke part number 59 Table runnion. Yeah good luck with that.
> 
> - EasyInstructions


----------

